# looking for whiskey flavour e-liquid



## exodus (10/11/14)

Hey gies. I'm a bit of a whiskey

fanatic and I was just wandering if any one knows of a decent whiskey flavoured liquid. I know its not every bodies cup of tee but id love to try it. This is some of my whiskies just to explain how much I'm a bit of a whiskey nut. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (10/11/14)

Love single malts. Every day one is Glen Grant. 
Have not come across a whiskey joose, but VM stocks a whiskey concentrate if that might help: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/flavours/whiskey/


----------



## rogue zombie (10/11/14)

What about Castle Long, Five Pawns @Andre? I got the taste from that albeit not the single flavour.

Suppose it is Bourbon not Scotch.


----------



## ConradS (10/11/14)

You can try Five Pawns Castle Long. Its using a bourbon extract though. Its also a lot different from what u might think. Prefer to drink my whisky really.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## exodus (10/11/14)

Thanks, will try it any way. I only here good things of Five pawns.  but looking for more scotch or even Irish Whiskey.


----------



## exodus (10/11/14)

Andre said:


> Love single malts. Every day one is Glen Grant.
> Have not come across a whiskey joose, but VM stocks a whiskey concentrate if that might help: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/flavours/whiskey/



yea i'm also mostly a single malt fan, especially *glenfiddich*, *glenlivet* and some time *laphroaig* for something peaty. 
Thanks, will give it a try.


----------



## johan (10/11/14)

I'm not a great whiskey fan, prefer cognac, but the family back in Ireland only drinks Connemara single malt - they won't even wash the dog with Jameson: http://www.kilbeggandistillingcompany.com/our-brands/connemara

5P Castle Pong is the closest I think you will get locally - not a bad e-juice though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## exodus (10/11/14)

Thanks johan. At least I found out about a new whiskey I can try now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

